# Nowgoal Tipster Cup



## JimmyRok (Sep 3, 2022)

Hi everyone
Are you interested in our Nowgoal Tipster Cup?
The top 3 will get a bonus every week.
I sincerely invite you to participate in this competition.

For the details: https://www.nowgoal.com/article/20960


----------

